# TOULOUSE Celebrates 8th Birthday !



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, Toulouse - hope you have had a wonderful day doing all your favourite things!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Toulouse!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday! :clap2: Great fun with all those toys- enjoy! 

Hi to mom and Lautrec too


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Sweet Boy!!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow!!! That has got to be one of the coolest grooms I've ever seen! A blended top knot with BANGS!!! Crazy!!! I'd love to see even more pics including a full body side shot?!?   

Happy Birthday Toulouse!! 

By the way, is the name pronounced like Too Loose? So cute!

Rebecca


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Toulouse!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Joyeux anniversaire Toulouse!!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Beautiful!! I hope you get another 8 years too.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous and noble-looking dog! Happy birthday, and many, many more ahead!

--Q


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy birthday young man! May you have many more happy, healthy birthdays.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Wow!!! That has got to be one of the coolest grooms I've ever seen! A blended top knot with BANGS!!! Crazy!!! I'd love to see even more pics including a full body side shot?!?
> 
> Happy Birthday Toulouse!!
> 
> ...


Rebecca,

TOULOUSE is pronounced _tu.luz (french)._ 

We get a lot of comments on Toulouse's wild hairstyle ... and Lautrec's, as well. 
The wild and whimsical curly locks keep people smiling ... that's what counts :smile:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I see you use a martingale collar, too. Love the lavender. I am always looking for soft narrower ones for Sunny.


----------



## Sara♥Venus (Sep 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday Toulouse and many more to come!


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

pudel luv said:


> Rebecca,
> 
> TOULOUSE is pronounced _tu.luz (french)._
> 
> ...


I love the groom, too. Cookie is the same color and has super curly hair on her legs, so I like to leave that natural and a little long. Do you have to do anything to Toulouse's topknot or just let it grow and brush it?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Barkday Toulouse!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_*Happy Birthday, TOULOUSE**!*_ arty2:It's said "You wear your life on your face." Your handsome, ever-smiling one shows what a _wonderful_ life you live.The joy in you is contagious, it pops out right through my lap top screen! :happy: All good wishes for many more years of poodley delights. Chagall "artfully" wishes you a picture-perfect birthday!:cake:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Happy Day, Toulouse! My black poodle as a child was named Toulouse.  I agree, pretty and expressive eyes and such a happy face. I have a feeling he's got it good. 

(pgr8, Toulouse-Lautrec is a famous French painter.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henri_de_Toulouse-Lautrec) Cute names. Now you need a Henri!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Bunny said:


> I love the groom, too. Cookie is the same color and has super curly hair on her legs, so I like to leave that natural and a little long. Do you have to do anything to Toulouse's topknot or just let it grow and brush it?


Bunny,

We have to comb out and trim the end hairs of Toulouse's topknot.
The Florida sun does a number on hair ! Your Cookie has nice coloring :cute:.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

outwest said:


> Happy Day, Toulouse! My black poodle as a child was named Toulouse.  I agree, pretty and expressive eyes and such a happy face. I have a feeling he's got it good.
> 
> (pgr8, Toulouse-Lautrec is a famous French painter.  Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) Cute names. Now you need a Henri!


Outwest,

I have a friend who also had a black poodle Toulouse as a child. The name was just the right fit for us. I grew up in an artistic household and studied the Arts and Humanities. When our second spoo came along, Lautrec was a natural name pick. We did consider Henri, as you suggested :wink:.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Happy, Happy Birthday, Toulouse!!!!!

Finnegan and I are wishing you many, many more Happy Birthdays to come!!!!

Sending lots of hugs and kisses your way too!!!!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Pictures of your dogs always make me happy! I love their topknots. I try to grow my older spoos out like that but my groomer can't stop herself from shaping their topknots. She always apologizes and says it will spread out in a few weeks, she just can't help herself and I like her so I just wait it out.:act-up:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

what a beautiful dog! thanks for sharing!


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday to a most handsome Toulouse! What a stunning pair of fur babies!


----------

